# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Do You Own Venomous?

## Bellabob

I just wanted to know how many people here own venomous snakes. Post pics!!

----------


## jjmitchell

I own 0.1 yellow eyelash viper.... Will try to get pics up soon

----------


## Drumsinthenight.

No, not  legal here. :Sad:

----------


## Snakes Incorporated



----------


## jason_ladouceur

can't keep them anymore.  they are prohibited where i live right now but here are a couple of my favs from my old collection

----------


## cecilbturtle

i looked into getting an eyelash viper but not with my baby in the house. i dont have enough confidence or experience for that. i have a little experience with hots but nothing significant. 

ill just admire all of youre animals!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jjmitchell

So I finally got pics of my eyelash viper my wife affectionately named Elvira

Isnt she cute

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (12-03-2011),mark and marley (05-31-2011)

----------


## cecilbturtle

what kind of damage can these guys deliver?

----------


## jjmitchell

From what I have read no one outside of a third world country has ever died from an eyelash envenomation.  That being said it does not mean it would be picnic by any means, I have never been bitten (and pray that I never will) but my boss compared it to boiling water running down your bones ( he has taken some nasty bites, nearly lost his life to a cape cobra envenomation) I have heard of people loosing fingers and such from this type of bite

----------


## shorty54

Nope......was born and raised in Texas. From Houston to Dallas, spent enough time around them outside. No need for them in my house! LOL!

----------

_Anya_ (05-23-2011)

----------


## Sammy412

I used to keep hots.....and plan to get back into them soon.  Mostly I miss my mojave rattlers and my panamints.  I have a special affection for Puffs, too :Smile:

----------


## jparker1167

i keep hots now so here are a few pics of some i have now and some i have kept..

puff adder



death adder



gaboon



rhino viper



saw scaled viper



mojave rattle snake



black and white spitting cobra



black neck spitting cobra



baby king cobra



moroccan cobra



suphan cobra

----------


## cecilbturtle

> From what I have read no one outside of a third world country has ever died from an eyelash envenomation.  That being said it does not mean it would be picnic by any means, I have never been bitten (and pray that I never will) but my boss compared it to boiling water running down your bones ( he has taken some nasty bites, nearly lost his life to a cape cobra envenomation) I have heard of people loosing fingers and such from this type of bite


what do you do for a living?

----------


## Denial

Parker that is a GORGEOUS baby king!!!! Is it cb? snake eating or rodent eating?

----------


## BPelizabeth

First of all JJ...that is the hottest looking eyelash viper ever....so beautiful.  

Second....Jparker...who knew you had such a great collection.  WOW!  My sons favorite snake of all time....black spitting cobra.  Needless to say I am NOT telling him you have this or we will be taking a road trip to your house....lol.  Question ...when handling him...are you wearing the head gear?  Just curious

----------

_jjmitchell_ (05-02-2011)

----------


## alohareptiles

Awesome collection there!!!  And I second, that Eyelash Viper is sexy!!!

----------

_jjmitchell_ (05-02-2011)

----------


## Popeye

No, never did and never will own venomous. Awesome collection jparker  :Good Job:

----------


## cecilbturtle

i have wanted to get an eyelash viper for years now. i just cant find anyone close enough to intern with. im not about to get into hots without some hands on training from an experienced keeper. 

maybe one day  :Smile:

----------


## Cendalla

Amazing pictures. I've always been fascinated by them. I'll never have them but I would love the opportunity to spend time with them. :Good Job:

----------


## jjmitchell

> what do you do for a living?


I work for Texas Reptile Exchange. Yeah I know I am lucky this is my 7 day a week job (5 days on some weeks when we dont have reptile shows). We breed and import several species of reptiles, supply pet shops and other whole sale companies as well as producing some of the high end animals. All I can say is if you enjoy what you do for a living you wont work a day in your life.

----------

CCfive (08-30-2011),mark and marley (06-03-2011)

----------


## jparker1167

> Parker that is a GORGEOUS baby king!!!! Is it cb? snake eating or rodent eating?


no they where not cb,  i had 2 and they wouldnt eat anything they both died...


BPelizabeth  i use to wear eye protection with the spitters, the black neck only spit one time at me but the black and white use to spit all the time lol... i sold them got tired of cleaning up venom lol.

----------


## mark and marley

hots are definatley _striking_ in appearance.
haha get it? a double entendre. :No:

----------


## mark and marley

> i keep hots now so here are a few pics of some i have now and some i have kept..
> 
> puff adder
> 
> 
> 
> death adder
> 
> 
> ...


im in love with your gaboon and moroccan :Tip of the Hat:

----------


## Sama

Wow, beautiful snakes, not in MY house, but beautiful pictures!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dogdayofsummer

Damn, gorgeous snakes in this thread.

----------


## jparker1167

thanks mark and marley,  i dont have any gaboons any more but still like them.  for bitis i only keep puff adders now. i picked up a new baby king cobra in july ill have to get some pics of him.

----------


## mark and marley

ohhhhhh bitis gabronica i looovve youuu..
still a good collection jparker.
but you wouldnt catch me dead with a hot..unless im in the wild and also dead.haa

----------


## Bellabob

Beautiful snakes. I forgot I started this thread lol.

----------


## waltah!

That Rhino is to die for. Amazing snakes in this thread.

----------


## CCfive

> So I finally got pics of my eyelash viper my wife affectionately named Elvira
> 
> Isnt she cute


I love those. I think they're one of the best looking vipers out there.
Oh and yours is a beauty!

----------


## heathers*bps

My husband has a collection of hots. A pair of gaboons, a rhino viper, a copper head, a western diamondback, an axanthic and het axanthic diamondback and a pair of albino diamondbacks. I'll do my best to get pics up soon  :Smile:

----------

